# Adam sucht Eva (28.08.2014) RTL



## Death Row (29 Aug. 2014)

Hallo!

Auch wenn die Show totaler Käse ist, würde ich mich dennoch über ein Video oder Screenshots freuen, weil die Ricarda doch echt lecker ist 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## goraji (29 Aug. 2014)

So gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander, ich hoffe sehr, dass die Kandidatin nächste Woche attraktiver ist, die Ricarda fand ich echt schrecklich....und wenn sie dann auch noch den Mund aufgemacht hat....aber nix für ungut!


----------



## Death Row (29 Aug. 2014)

goraji schrieb:


> So gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander, ich hoffe sehr, dass die Kandidatin nächste Woche attraktiver ist, die Ricarda fand ich echt schrecklich....und wenn sie dann auch noch den Mund aufgemacht hat....aber nix für ungut!



Ich verstehe dich schon. Hab ja geschrieben, dass die Show im Grunde totaler Schrott ist und es auch gescriptet ist. Aber bei einer süßen knackigen Dame wird man schnell schwach


----------



## laika84 (29 Aug. 2014)

Fand sie auch sehr hübsch, ich schließe mich an!


----------



## comatron (30 Aug. 2014)

Nun ja, für manche scheint der Anblick eines unsilikonierten weiblichen Körpers ein wenig schwer erträglich zu sein.



goraji schrieb:


> ....und wenn sie dann auch noch den Mund aufgemacht hat...



Sowas haben die doch nicht etwa gezeigt !?!?!?


----------



## Skype (30 Aug. 2014)

Würde Sie mir so uber den weg laufen würde ich sie auch nehmen.


----------

